# E/M Audit Tool - Electronic Version



## wverret

Does anyone have an electronic copy of an E/M Audit Tool.  I'm looking for something that is not just a PDF copy.  I have that.  I'm looking for something that is in a Word format that I can click the check boxes.
Thanks
Willie


----------



## JenniferB7

Medicare has an online interactive audit sheet:  https://medicare.fcso.com/EM/165590.asp

I have a Word E&M Audit sheet that I can send you as well.


----------



## orazzals

*Interactive E/M Audit Tool*



wverret said:


> Does anyone have an electronic copy of an E/M Audit Tool.  I'm looking for something that is not just a PDF copy.  I have that.  I'm looking for something that is in a Word format that I can click the check boxes.
> Thanks
> Willie




There is also this site:  https://gebbs.com/solutions/him/emcalculator/


----------



## kroemer4

*E/M Tool - Advize Health*

This one, too: http://emcalc.advizehealth.com/


----------



## Wiethoff

*Nice*

This looks very helpful. I will try these out. Thank you.


----------



## Adelheid

*Electronic E/M Audit tool*

Has anyone tried the 2 above suggestion on the electronic auditing tool? which one is better to use? or is there a better one?

Thank you
Adelheid Wilkinson CPC


----------



## AnnetteH

*E/M Tools*

Both Novita and First Coast MAC have interactive E/M tools. they are great and you can print the results


----------

